# Pleasant Car Rides Through the 5 Boros



## FastTrax (Aug 30, 2021)

www.ny.gov/counties/bronx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bronx

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/8534







www.ny.gov/counties/kings

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brooklyn

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/8586








www.ny.gov/counties/new-york

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manhattan

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/8535








www.ny.gov/counties/queens

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queens

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/8585








www.ny.gov/counties/richmond

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staten_Island

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/8749


----------



## oldman (Aug 30, 2021)

I used to enjoy going to NYC, but not anymore.


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Awesome virtual tour, thank's @FastTrax


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 31, 2021)

Tish said:


> Awesome virtual tour, thank's @FastTrax



U R welcome Tish. I so miss NYC.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

Great tour , it's really interesting to see the normal roads  in towns etc as they are on a daily basis....via Video... 

While watching the Staten Island one, and seeing cars sitting in traffic, I was struck by the question..''where are the American BIG cars''.. ?... the cars that we all grew up seeing in American TV shows... HUGE cars that would be too big for our roads here in the UK.. all the cars in the video are almsot identical to the sizes of cars here


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Great tour , it's really interesting to see the normal roads  in towns etc as they are on a daily basis....via Video...
> 
> While watching the Staten Island one, and seeing cars sitting in traffic, I was struck by the question..''where are the American BIG cars''.. ?... the cars that we all grew up seeing in American TV shows... HUGE cars that would be too big for our roads here in the UK.. all the cars in the video are almsot identical to the sizes of cars here



All the American made big cars are long gone. Honda, Toyota, Nissan, Hyundai, Mitsubishi, Subaru, etc, etc, etc have economically priced out the big rides, then the gas guzzling SUV's came and even they are downsized.

Where is a Yugo when you need one?

Oye Govna, here yar go.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yugo






Owners manual? Nyet, watch the video






Six Double AA batteries included

Thanks for not laughing.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 1, 2021)

Trax
One of your print articles gave the population of each Borough-just too many damn people.
Where do they live, sleep, in shoe boxes?

I did learn that Staten Island is a Borough with only half a million-still too many.
Traffic clip show road virtually clear.

Okay, your outt'a there, don't go back.
.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 1, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Trax
> One of your print articles gave the population of each Borough-just too many damn people.
> Where do they live, sleep, in shoe boxes?
> 
> ...



Not to worry jo. I went back last year and thank GOD that Stinky freaked out from the overwhelming stench not so much at the rear of the hospitals but in the neighborhoods especially the projects and other high density areas where tenents died alone and nobody cared to report anything until the 3 day stink hit their nostrils. No sir, no way, not me, I am never going back.

Anyway here's some more stuff my friend.

Da Bronix:



www.nycgo.com/boroughs-neighborhoods/the-bronx/

www.facebook.com/TheBronxNY/

www.twitter.com/bronxnettv?lang=en

www.quora.com/Is-the-Bronx-really-that-bad

www.neighborhoodscout.com/ny/bronx/crime

www.city-data.com/city/Bronx-New-York.html

www.city-data.com/forum/new-york-city/2702432-stereotypes-all-neighborhoods-bronx.html

www.wfuv.org/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_the_Bronx






Brooklyn:



www.nycgo.com/boroughs-neighborhoods/brooklyn/

www.facebook.com/Brooklyn/

www.twitter.com/hashtag/brooklyn?lang=en

www.quora.com/How-bad-is-it-to-live-in-Brooklyn

www.neighborhoodscout.com/ny/brooklyn/crime

www.city-data.com/city/Brooklyn-New-York.html

www.city-data.com/forum/new-york-city/2514382-best-places-live-around-brooklyn-ny-3.html

www.wbai.org/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Brooklyn






Manhattan:



www.nycgo.com/boroughs-neighborhoods/manhattan/

www.facebook.com/originalmanhattan/

www.twitter.com/hashtag/manhattan?lang=en

www.quora.com/what-s-it-like-living-in-Manhattan-or-NYC?top_ans=232462941

www.neighborhoodscout.com/ny/new-york/crime

www.city-data.com/city/Manhattan-New-York.html

www.city-data.com/forum/new-york-city/1064433-what-its-like-living-manhattan.html

www.wnyc.org/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Manhattan






Queens



www.nycgo.com/boroughs-neighborhoods/queens/

www.facebook.com/ItsInQueens/

www.twitter.com/hashtag/queens?f=video

www.quora.com/Is-Queens-NY-safe

www.neighborhoodscout.com/ny/queens/crime

www.city-data.com/city/Queens-New-York.html

www.city-data.com/forum/new-york-city/2095916-safe-neighborhoods-queens.html

www.wqeq.org/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Queens






Staten Island



www.nycgo.com/boroughs-neighborhoods/staten-island/

www.facebook.com/statenislandusa/

www.twitter.com/sinycliving?lang=en

www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-live-in-Staten-Island-NY

www.neighborhoodscout.com/ny/staten-island/crime

www.city-data.com/city/Staten-Island-New-York.html

www.city-data.com/forum/new-york-city/2265336-what-pros-cons-living-staten-island.html

www.wsia.fm/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Staten_Island


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 1, 2021)

Dirt, litter, broken pavement, all looks old, the color grey everywhere. Depressing.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 1, 2021)

Trax
When the 'Bums," Brooklyn Dodgers move to LA, I had no use for NY.
9/11 changed all that, it has the same emotive power of 'Pearl Harbor.'

I have much more to say, but it is not permitted on SF

AS a former New Yorker, how do you and your peers remember 9/11?


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 1, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Trax
> When the 'Bums," Brooklyn Dodgers move to LA, I had no use for NY.
> 9/11 changed all that, it has the same emotive power of 'Pearl Harbor.'
> 
> ...



IMHO If it's not political or inflammatory it shouldn't be a TOS violation. Maybe you can run a synopsis by Matrix. I lost a fair number of friends immediately and long term due to adverse effects. I would really like to hear your and other SF members here's accounts and/or feelings on this tragedy. The crime far worse then the act itself was the way just about every United States government agency, insurance carriers, various public safety agency risk management teams and other business entities refused to step up to the plate when it came to address the medical, emotional and financial support involving short and long term affects of the first responders and all the "Authorized volunteers" of every specialty that worked for weeks and sometimes months without any manner of decontamination gear. That is the true crime. Thanks for listening and have a good un.


----------

